# Which brand Rear O2 sensor?



## sanjaybala (Sep 8, 2004)

I need my rear oxygen sensor(95 Altima, OBDII?) to be replaced as I am getting the ECU code for it. Can anyone suggest the best value for money brand that I can use and where I can purchase one? Some I considered:

www.oxygensensors.com - Walker(OEM type,3 wire) - $59.99
www.oxygensensorwholesale.com/ - Bosch (OE type) - $64.85
www.partamerica.com - Bosch(OE type, Titania, 3 wire) - $98.99
www.partamerica.com - Beck/Arnley (3 wire) - $96.99
www.partamerica.com - Borg Warner - $102
www.partamerica.com - Niehoff Ignition - $87.99
NTK - Believe these r the OEMs? Are they available only from dealer? How much would they cost?

Some places I need to check against '96 Altima, cos they dont have the rear O2 sensor listed for '95. 
Thanks for your inputs,
Sanjay.


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

OEM always. in this case i think its bosch ( the cheaper bosch) :thumbup:


sanjaybala said:


> I need my rear oxygen sensor(95 Altima, OBDII?) to be replaced as I am getting the ECU code for it. Can anyone suggest the best value for money brand that I can use and where I can purchase one? Some I considered:
> 
> www.oxygensensors.com - Walker(OEM type,3 wire) - $59.99
> www.oxygensensorwholesale.com/ - Bosch (OE type) - $64.85
> ...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm showing that the Nissan oxygen sensor is $137.43 however there are different sensors depending on whether it is a California emissions car or not.
With the VIN the dealer could get you the correct part and pricing.

Troy


----------

